# Comment changer de mot de passe dans Mail?



## Pookdebook (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai changé le mot de passe de mon compte mail Hotmail. Juste après, j'ai donc changé dans les Préférences de Mail mon mot de passe pour y mettre le même. Depuis, impossible de me connecter à mail. 

Le message d'erreur: 

_Le serveur POP pop3.live.com a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur ***@hotmail.com
Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération._

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? 

Merci...


----------



## xanadu (30 Décembre 2010)

Pookdebook a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai changé le mot de passe de mon compte mail Hotmail. Juste après, j'ai donc changé dans les Préférences de Mail mon mot de passe pour y mettre le même. Depuis, impossible de me connecter à mail.
> 
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG 
Il faut changer surtout le mot de passe  en ligne sur le site hotmail(tu te connectes avec les mêmes données que tu avais jusqu'à aujourd'hui). 
Tu retournes sur Mail d'apple et tu rentres le même mot de passe.
A suivre et bonne année


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Pookdebook a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai changé le mot de passe de mon compte mail Hotmail. Juste après, j'ai donc changé dans les Préférences de Mail mon mot de passe pour y mettre le même. Depuis, impossible de me connecter à mail.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Avec Hotmail, il faut faire les modifications à la base (dans le profil - passez par hotmail depuis le navigateur) et seulement ensuite dans Mail ... Ensuite vous êtes quitte à refaire le compte dans Mail.


----------



## Pookdebook (30 Décembre 2010)

Merci Xanadu et Chailleran, 

Mon mot de passe est déjà changé sur Hotmail. C'est la 1ere chose que j'ai faite. 

Mais maintenant, impossible de changer mon mot de passe dans Mail. 

Cela fait plusieurs heures que je suis dessus et je commence à perdre espoir... 

En essayant les différentes solutions lues au hasard des forums (car j'ai cherché avant de poster! ), j'ai peut-être fait pire...

(j'ai notamment supprimé mon serveur smtp de mon trousseau, que j'ai aussi cadenassé par erreur :rose: )

Bref, je suis perdue...

Si on peut récapituler ensemble quels paramètres je dois rentrer / vérifier dans mes Préférences de Mail, ce serait super 

Merci BEAUCOUP et bonne année à vous aussi!


----------



## Aliboron (30 Décembre 2010)

Pookdebook a dit:


> Mon mot de passe est déjà changé sur Hotmail. C'est la 1ere chose que j'ai faite.
> Mais maintenant, impossible de changer mon mot de passe dans Mail.


Il faudrait que tu précises ce que tu as fait exactement dans Mail pour changer le mot de passe de ton compte (dans Mail). En principe, le mot de passe d'un compte de messagerie dans Mail, c'est dans les préférences que ça se passe (je n'utilise pas Hotmail, mais je présume que le réglage du compte dans Mail n'est pas différent d'un autre compte POP). Il est toutefois possible qu'il faille "un certain temps" pour que le changement de mot de passe que tu as fait soit pris en compte (chez Hotmail).


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :
Dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec Hotmail, il faut faire les modifications à la base (dans le profil - passez par hotmail depuis le navigateur) et seulement ensuite dans Mail ... Ensuite vous êtes quitte à refaire le compte dans Mail.



J'en reste à cela ... La fin de mon message est explicite, il faut refaire ... Cela veut dire supprimer, et ensuite le refaire (dans les préférences de mail) quoi  le compte hotmail avec les paramètres 

Effectivement cela peut demander quelques temps à ce que les modifications passent chez hotmail


----------



## Pookdebook (31 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

*Chailleran: *

 "Cela veut dire supprimer, et ensuite le refaire" -> supprimer quoi? Le compte Hotmail dans Mail pour en créer un nouveau? Est-ce la seule solution?

J'y ai pensé, mais j'ai peur de me lancer dans cette opération, de peur d'effacer mes anciens mails. Parce que je ne les ai QUE sur Mail, pas sur Hotmail où ils ont été automatiquement effacés. 

*Aliboron:
*
Sorry, j'me suis trompée de fil de discussion... :rose:

Pour changer le mot de passe de mon compte dans Mail, j'ai été dans les Préférences et j'ai changé, et j'ai fermé et "enregistré les modifs". 

Pour le laps de temps, cela fait maintenant 12 heures que j'ai changé de mot de passe sur Hotmail et ça ne marche toujours pas dans mail. 

Mais comme je disais, j'ai peut-être changé entre temps des paramètres dans Mail qu'il ne fallait pas toucher, puisque ça marchait bien avant. 

Voici ce que j'ai pour l'instant: 

Dans mes préférences, infos de compte, j'ai 2 propositions de serveurs et je ne suis pas sûre lequel choisir: 
smtp.live.com ou smtp.live.com:monadresse@hotmail.com (déconnecté)

Ensuite, dans avancé, j'ai pour l'instant choisi (après changements)
Port 995
Utiliser SSL (coché)
Authentification : Mot de passe

Merci merci pour votre aide,


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Pookdebook a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> *Chailleran: *
> "Cela veut dire supprimer, et ensuite le refaire" -> supprimer quoi? Le compte Hotmail dans Mail pour en créer un nouveau? Est-ce la seule solution?
> ...


Pookdebook,

Je commencerai par contrôler ce qui est dans la 
*Citation 1 * ci-desous à savoir les paramètres corrects à mettre dans Mail :

_Serveur POP : pop3.live.com port 995 (en SSL) 
Serveur SMTP : smtp.live.com port 25 
Username : votre adresse Hotmail 
Password : votre mot de passe _

Tout le reste se fera tout seul
https://www.hotmail.com
_______________________________________
*Citation 2 :*
ce paramètre est juste, attention à ne pas cocher la case devant (n'utilisez que ce serveur) pour ne pas bloquer l'envoi depuis d'autres comptes. 
smtp.live.com:monadresse@hotmail.com (déconnecté)
_______________________________________
*On efface pas les mails sur le serveur d'origine*  ou seulement si vous les effacez dans Mail

*TRES IMPORTANT* 

*Dans votre cas par précaution dans Mail, je créerai des boites aux lettres déposées "Sur mon Mac" où je déplacerai les mails que vous voulez conserver.* 
Ces boites, vous pourrez *(devez)* les enregistrer dans un dossier 
...> Documents/Courriels/Amis 
...> Documents/Courriels/Famille ... et ainsi de suite.

*Quand vous aurez tout fait ce qui est précité et que cela ne fonctionne pas*,  vous pourrez faire la manipulation (suppression) de votre compte hotmail dans mail.


----------



## Pookdebook (31 Décembre 2010)

Ok, merci. Alors j'ai checké ça:

Serveur POP : pop3.live.com port 995 (en SSL) 
Username : votre adresse Hotmail 
Password : votre mot de passe 
smtp.live.com:monadresse@hotmail.com (déconnecté)

Mais je ne vois pas où accéder à ça:

Serveur SMTP : smtp.live.com port 25 

Si les mails ne se sont pas effacés à cause de l'option "Après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur après une semaine", qui était cochée d'office, comment expliquer que je n'ai plus que mes mails datant des 3 derniers jours sur Hotmail, les autres étant automatiquement "effacés" ou en tout cas plus accessibles?

Si jamais je dois fermer et ouvrir le compte, mettre tous mes mails dans un même dossier "Sur mon Mac" m'assurera-t-il vraiment qu'ils seront conservés?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Pookdebook a dit:


> Ok, merci. Alors j'ai checké ça:
> 
> Serveur POP : pop3.live.com port 995 (en SSL)
> Username : votre adresse Hotmail
> ...



Conservés ... OUi, attention > Sur mon Mac > vous devez voir cela dans la partie à gauche de Mail

*Par contre quand vos mails sont dans cette boite aux lettre, faites un Clic GAUCHE sur cette boite et choisissez > Archiver pour les mettre dans le dossier créé à cet effet* par mesure de sécurité

Vos pertes depuis trois jours ??? sont inexplicables, à moins d'avoir la souris furieuse  (vos doigts sur la souris)

Le port 25 doit se mettre tout seul en refaisant votre compte


----------



## Pookdebook (31 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran, je vous promets que ce n'est pas moi qui efface régulièrement tous mes mails sans m'en rendre compte ! 

Qqun a-t-il eu par hasard le même pb sur Hotmail?

Pourquoi pensez-vous que ce n'est pas l'option cochée dans Mail?

En tout cas, j'ai contacté le service clients de Hotmail pour leur demander, mais pour l'instant, bien sûr, pas de réponse...

J'attends avant de procéder à la fermeture / réouverture du compte

En attendant, tout autre conseil sera le bienvenu :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Pookdebook a dit:


> Chailleran, je vous promets que ce n'est pas moi qui efface régulièrement tous mes mails sans m'en rendre compte !
> 
> Qqun a-t-il eu par hasard le même pb sur Hotmail?
> 
> ...



En ce qui me concerne, avec ces conseils, vous avez tout pour bien faire. Il y a du travail, je suis passé par là, et depuis mes courriels importants passent tous par Gmail, car j'ai la garantie que mes mails sont conservés.

Faites des sauvegardes de vos boites aux lettres.

Bonne Année


----------



## subsole (31 Décembre 2010)

Pookdebook a dit:


> Mais je ne vois pas où accéder à ça:
> Serveur SMTP : smtp.live.com port 25



Bonjour, 
Mail=> Préférences =>Comptes =>Informations du comptes, ligne _"serveur d'envoi (SMTP)"_ choisir _smtp.live.com_
Si, le serveur n'est pas présent il faut l'ajouter:
- Mail=> Préférences =>Comptes =>Informations du comptes, ligne _"serveur d'envoi (SMTP)"_ dans le menu déroulant "_Modifier la liste des serveurs"_=> Données du compte.
- Clique sur le  *+* ensuite à la ligne _"Nom du serveur"_ entre _smtp.live.com_ et dans Description (ce que tu veux) entre aussi _smtp.live.com_. 
- Dans _Avancé_ coche la case  "_Utiliser les ports par défaut..._ "


----------



## Pookdebook (1 Janvier 2011)

Merci Chailleran. Vos mails disparaissaient aussi d'Hotmail? 

J'ai encore une question:

en changeant mon mot de passe sur mon serveur Hotmail, suis-je vraiment obligée de fermer et rouvrir mon compte Mail? N'y a-t-il pas une manip que j'aurais mal faite et qui me permettrait d'éviter ça?

Merci Subsole pour les conseils, mais j'ai essayé et rien à faire, je reçois toujours le même message d'erreur qui me dit que mon mot de passe est refusé. 

_Le serveur SMTP smtp.live.com a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur ***@hotmail.com
_



Sinon, personne n'explique toujours cette disparition automatique de mes mails sur le serveur Hotmail?

Commencer l'année en essayant en vain de recevoir ses mails... 

Allez, bonne année à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

Pookdebook a dit:


> Merci Chailleran. Vos mails disparaissaient aussi d'Hotmail?
> 
> J'ai encore une question:
> 
> ...



Pookdebook,

En clair OUI!!! d'ailleurs PERSONNE ne vous à donné de solution, autre, que celles reçues.
Quand plus rien ne va avec une boite aux lettres il faut la refaire.

Commencer par mettre vos mails dans un valise (Dossier Sur Mon Mac) ensuite exportez ce dossier (Clic droit) dans un dossier dans > Documents/Courriels/nomdudossier .....

*Si vous avez peur, contrôlez en faisant un >Dossier vide dans Mail dans Sur mon Mac > Recup ... Importez dans ce dossier celui que vous avez exporté avant, vous verrez que votre sauvegarde fonctionne.*

Bousillez enfin ce compte dans mail, Fermez Mail, Rouvrez Mail, et refaites ce compte foireux.

Je ne reçois par Hotmail que des choses (abonnements) sans importance, sinon tout passe par Gmail.

Courage 
Bonne Année


----------



## Aliboron (1 Janvier 2011)

Pookdebook a dit:


> rien à faire, je reçois toujours le même message d'erreur qui me dit que mon mot de passe est refusé.


Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai lu récemment une histoire de longueur de mot de passe sur Hotmail. Essaye voir de vérifier s'il n'y a pas quelque part des indications sur une longueur max.

Bien sûr que non, il n'est pas nécessaire de supprimer son compte quand on change de mot de passe. Simplement ça fait partie des suggestions qui ont été faites faute de mieux et au vu des différents soucis évoqués.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai lu récemment une histoire de longueur de mot de passe sur Hotmail. Essaye voir de vérifier s'il n'y a pas quelque part des indications sur une longueur max.
> 
> Bien sûr que non, il n'est pas nécessaire de supprimer son compte quand on change de mot de passe. Simplement ça fait partie des suggestions qui ont été faites faute de mieux et au vu des différents soucis évoqués.



Naturellement, au vu de ce qu'on lit, c'est la seule piste, *bien que*

*Créer un mot de passe fort pour votre compte : pourquoi vous devriez et comment le créer :*
https://windowslivehelp.com/solution.aspx?solutionid=3ca67154-2ee7-4da4-8b95-f8aef17a71bc
____________
*Citation :* 

_4 conseils simples pour créer un mot de passe fort_

Donc, comment créer un bon mot de passe qui n&#8217;est pas facilement devinable et dont vous pouvez aussi vous rappeler? La complexité est la clé de la sécurité quand il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;un mot de passe.

1.       Pas de référence à votre vie. Les mots de passe sécurisés ne font pas référence à la vie d&#8217;une personne qui pourrait être trouvée facilement en ligne ou par des amis.
2.       La longueur est le mieux. *Ils peuvent être d&#8217;une longueur d&#8217;au moins 8 caractères*.
3.       Combinez les caractères. Ils peuvent contenir une combinaison de lettres, nombres et caractères spéciaux, comme un point d&#8217;interrogation, un point, @ ou #.
4.       Changez-les régulièrement. Vous pouvez régler l&#8217;expiration de votre mot de passe Windows Live ID tous les 72 jours, et le fait que vous devez changer votre mot de passe vous sera automatiquement rappelé. Vous pouvez aller sur https://account.live.com et vous connecter pour choisir ces paramètres. Vous pouvez lire les instructions sur comment faire cela ici.

*Envoyer et recevoir des emails de Windows Live à partir d&#8217;un client Mail :*
https://windowslivehelp.com/solution.aspx?solutionid=a485233f-206d-491e-941b-118e45a7cf1b
____________
*Citation :*

Voici les informations vous permettant de configurer votre compte sur votre client de messagerie préféré :

-          Serveur POP3 : pop3.live.com (port 995)
-          Serveur SMTP : smtp.live.com (port 25)  (Remarque : si le port 25 a été bloqué par votre réseau ou par votre fournisseur d&#8217;accès à Internet, vous pouvez paramétrer le port SMTP à 587 avec TLS or SSL Encryption selon le client que vous utilisez).

*Remarque : Assurez-vous de cocher la case qui indique que votre serveur sortant requiert une authentification (Dans la plupart des clients de messagerie, elle n&#8217;est pas cochée par défaut).
*
-          Identifiant : votre adresse email dans son entier
-          Mot de passe : votre mot de passe Windows Live ID

De plus, notre service POP3 nécessite que vous utilisiez des Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) avec les connexions POP et SMTP et que vous utilisiez de plus l&#8217;authentification SMTP. Cela afin de s&#8217;assurer que votre adresse email et votre mot de passe ne sont pas soumis à des manipulations.

*Vos e-mails ont disparu de votre compte Windows Live Hotmail :*
https://windowslivehelp.com/solution.aspx?solutionid=66b7e7be-6723-4d38-8c62-a58f03e4130e


Bien avec cela ma contribution directe s'arrête, espérons que Pookdebook s'en sorte. Dans son cas la première action de sagesse est de faire la sauvegarde de ses mails. 

Dernière suggestion, imprimez cela, et contrôlez point par point, surtout les paramètres POP et SMTP


----------



## Pookdebook (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et merci à tous les 2 pour les conseils. 

Je pars demain en vacances, donc je vais laisser mon ordinateur et ce casse-tête (por moi en tout cas!) de côté, et je ré-essaierai à mon retour, avec comme ultime solution la fermeture de mon compte mail et sa réouverture. 

Je vous tiendrai au courant!

@+


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

Pookdebook a dit:


> Bonjour et merci à tous les 2 pour les conseils.
> 
> Je pars demain en vacances, donc je vais laisser mon ordinateur et ce casse-tête (por moi en tout cas!) de côté, et je ré-essaierai à mon retour, avec comme ultime solution la fermeture de mon compte mail et sa réouverture.
> 
> ...



Bonnes vacances


----------

